# A Few Clicks of my Camera



## ClosetWriter (Jun 18, 2012)

Removed.


----------



## TheStory (Jun 18, 2012)

These are gorgeous! And they would make great desktop backgrounds. I like the composition in the image with the squirrel most. Everything leads your eye right to it


----------



## Gumby (Jun 19, 2012)

These are beautiful shots, you have a good eye.


----------



## Skodt (Jun 19, 2012)

The squirrel shot is pretty amazing. I am a little amazed that a wild squirrel is that brave. I think you should crop out the green background to that first corn colonel.


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 21, 2012)

These are quite nice.


----------



## Penwillz (Jun 21, 2012)

The squirrle let you pet him? Epic! Easily my favorite, but I also am a big fan of the 1st one. The gold leaf just popped out at me


----------



## bazz cargo (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi CW,
every one a winner. I know how tough it is to photograph squirrels. Kudos to you. Are you going to try macro?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 21, 2012)

I too loved the squirrel shot. Mostly because it is down right adorable. The other pictures are equaly good. Interesting note, if you keep hand feeding him he will get used to you and approach you for food if you have it. After basic training we went to Sheppard AFB where there was this squirrel my class nicknamed little fatty. This guy was so used to people that it would come up to everyone begging for treats. Since no one could resist its adorable little face we all bought poptarts and penut M&Ms to feed him. Horrible I know but he was just so cute!


----------



## ClosetWriter (Jun 21, 2012)

bazz cargo said:


> Hi CW,
> every one a winner. I know how tough it is to photograph squirrels. Kudos to you. Are you going to try macro?



I would like to. There are many great things to see in that world, but a good lens is pretty expensive. Maybe after all of my writing forum friends get the word out about me, and then the phone starts ringing off the hook with people wanting to throw money at me. I should be able to afford a couple good lenses then. 

Dave


----------



## ClosetWriter (Jun 21, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> I too loved the squirrel shot. Mostly because it is down right adorable. The other pictures are equaly good. Interesting note, if you keep hand feeding him he will get used to you and approach you for food if you have it. After basic training we went to Sheppard AFB where there was this squirrel my class nicknamed little fatty. This guy was so used to people that it would come up to everyone begging for treats. Since no one could resist its adorable little face we all bought poptarts and penut M&Ms to feed him. Horrible I know but he was just so cute!



A couple days ago I looked out the window, and our cat was standing in the yard with a dead red  squirrel in his mouth. I was really down about it until I looked out the window a couple hours later, and saw a squirrel on the feeder. I walked right up to him, so I knew it was my buddy. I need to get rid of that cat.


----------



## Cran (Aug 17, 2012)

vangoghsear said:


> These are quite nice.


Understatement, *van* - these are very good; these are publishable.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Aug 17, 2012)

Cran said:


> Understatement, *van* - these are very good; these are publishable.



Thanks Cran... I wish I could only make people understand how photographing nature has given me my life back. It has literally changed the way I look at things. As I go about my day I see things I have never noticed before, and want desperately to capture their beauty.

I once took a philosophy class, and recall trying to grasp the importance of “Esthetics.” I had a very difficult time trying to even begin to understand it. Now I feel like it is the most important branch of Philosophy. I get it completely.

It gives me joy to know that every time I click my camera I am creating an image that will never again be seen in the exact same light. That beauty, which I was drawn to, provides me with a spiritual experience. Someone else can look at my picture and may not get it, but I do – that is all that really matters.

Thanks again Cran I appreciate your comment – it is uplifting.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Aug 17, 2012)

Cran said:


> Understatement, *van* - these are very good; these are publishable.



In early September I am planning a trip to get some shots of one of the most beautiful areas in northern Michigan; I will be camping near waterfalls and 200 foot cliffs along Lake Superior (I believe this is the largest body of fresh water in the world).  I am very excited about it.


----------



## Cran (Aug 17, 2012)

For years, I photographed people and places for work; for images to go with my articles. Others were for my university studies; some of which were published by the Earth Science faculty. But I always got more satisfaction from my own creative photographs, or artworks made from my photographs ... well, when they worked. It can be addictive.

Enjoy your trip, *ClosetWriter*.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 18, 2012)

Love all the pics! The gold leaf is exceptionally eye-catching. Great!


----------



## HKayG (Aug 20, 2012)

The gold leaf definetely strikes my photographers eye. It is just such a lovely colour - did you enhance it post production?


----------



## ClosetWriter (Aug 20, 2012)

Trilby said:


> Love all the pics! The gold leaf is exceptionally eye-catching. Great!


No... That is the reason that it caught my eye. It stuck out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Phelpster (Aug 24, 2012)

I love the squirrel picture! That is a really great shot and very clear! Shots like that, sell


----------



## ClosetWriter (Aug 24, 2012)

Phelpster said:


> I love the squirrel picture! That is a really great shot and very clear! Shots like that, sell


Thanks... I wish I knew where.


----------



## Phelpster (Aug 24, 2012)

ClosetWriter said:


> Thanks... I wish I knew where.



You could try wildlife magazines. If they have an article coming up about Squirrels then they may wish to use it...


----------



## TinyDancer (Aug 25, 2012)

Fantastic photos, especially the squirrel one with its cute little hands! pleased to meet you mister squirrel


----------

